# Cancellation of WCA North American Championship 2020



## pjk (Mar 25, 2020)

> With great sadness, we have to announce the cancellation of WCA North American Championship 2020 due to the COVID-19 outbreak. This competition will not be postponed to a later date in the year due to the uncertainty of the situation. Please read our official announcement here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/cancellation-of-wca-north-american-championship-2020
> We appreciate your understanding in these uncertain times.








nachamps2020.com -&nbspnachamps2020 Resources and Information.


nachamps2020.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, nachamps2020.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!



nachamps2020.com


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 25, 2020)

shame


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 25, 2020)

Kids cant understand why it is cancelled....


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 25, 2020)

why not


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 25, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> Kids cant understand why it is cancelled....


Kids aren't incapable of understanding. If you're smart enough to be able to solve a cube, you are capable of understanding there's a dangerous virus going around killing people.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 25, 2020)

he shouldn't be saying this should he


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 25, 2020)

It's a little early, june is still far. I wish they would of waited a bit before making a decision. I already had train tickets booked so it makes no difference.

Also rubik's has to pay back all the administrative fees lol.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 25, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I wish they would have waited a bit before making a decision.


They said on March 14th that they would wait until May 1st to make a final decision regarding cancelation, then eight days later, they announced that they were canceling. Strange.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 25, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> They said on March 14th that they would wait until May 1st to make a final decision regarding cancelation, then eight days later, they announced that they were canceling. Strange.


I know. WTH?


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 25, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> They said on March 14th that they would wait until May 1st to make a final decision regarding cancelation, then eight days later, they announced that they were canceling. Strange.


well the probably canceled because the virus was getting worse.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 25, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> They said on March 14th that they would wait until May 1st to make a final decision regarding cancelation, then eight days later, they announced that they were canceling. Strange.


They said they would be making a decision BY May 1st to give people as much time as possible to prepare. However they probably want people to know ASAP if its going to be cancelled so people can prepare for the comp, or cancel flights and other plans. At the current moment in time it looks like how everything is being handled and how the virus is spreading, this won’t be over for a while, so I think they made a reasonable decision.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 25, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> well the probably canceled because the virus was getting worse.


True. It is spreading very fast, and there is now 30,000+ cases in NY state, with 5,000+ new cases in the last 24 hours.


----------

